# What type of plants?



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I have 2 new plants, Diifa & Dzumod. Do you know what kind they are? Their pics. are in my album; Dolphins plants! & Yins plants! OK?;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Dzumod is a pothos plant which means it's not aquatic. You should remove it now before it rots and hurts your fish. 

Diifa is a Hemigraphis colorata "Purple Waffle" which is also not aquatic for a long period of time. Again, best to remove the plant if you don't want to hurt the plant or the fish.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I better STOP going to that petstore for plants. They sold me one AGAIN? They have by now sold me three, THREE! plants that were non-aquatic! Stupid people...
sometimes I don't know WHAT to think about petstores...
How can I determine what plants are non-aquatic & aquatic BEFORE I bring them home & they die? I'm really at the end of my rope with any petstore people. They just seem CLUELESS!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well most stores do label their plants, some don't, but you just have to know what you're looking for. Generally with aquarium plants, they do not have waxy leaves (except Anubias species). If they do label them, if you have a smart phone then look it up there or write down the plant name and research it when you get home. Most of the stores don't know and that's where it's up to us to research or take pictures and ask for an ID here on the plant so we can help. My LFS doesn't mind if I take pictures of their tanks/fish so maybe yours won't either.

But there are lists of non-aquatic plants if you look on google.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not all, but most are clueless. To be honest I like getting my plants online and doing a lot of research before I get them. Research meaning in how tall, wide, temperature, PH, and lighting requirements the plant needs. 

Here are websites I like getting my plants from - 
Planted Aquarium Central - http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/
BamaPlants - http://www.bamaplants.com/
The Green Machine ( UK ) - http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/
Bob's Tropical - http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Good. 
It's just so disturbing to me that someone would do that: the supplier OR the petstore! Soo disapointed. My fish really got attached to their plants, they hang around the plants often! Maybe online will work better. I don't know, I love going & choosing myself though, from the store. I will try ordering a plant online & see how I (and the fish.) like them


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also some people on here sell their plants too, I just sold a bunch myself actually and still have dwarf water lettuce left and if someone doesn't come through, I may have more myrio mattogrosense as well but it needs a decent light source (it does okay in low light but does better in medium lights). But they generally put up pictures of the stock as well so it's easier for you to see what you're getting and stuff. But yes, since your tanks don't really have light, stick with low light plants and easy plants.

What I like to do is look through plant sites like Tony provided and they generally organize them by "Low Light", "Medium Light", and "High Light" for your convenience. I look through the low light plants and see what I like and chose from those, those would be the easiest plants to keep.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't see a pothos in the photos but I might be looking at the wrong ones? (looking at photo 2 of 3 in album Dolphin's plants)

I see *Aluminum plant* (aka Pilea cadierei) and *purple waffle* (aka Hemigraphis exotica). Aluminum plant (green with white in leaves) is a riparium plant, which means it likes to grow with its roots under water, but ties stem and leaves above water. If left under water the aluminum plant will turn to mush. Mine are on riaprium trellis rafts and have nearly 12" roots!

Purple waffle (plant with purple under leaves) .. i hear arguments that its partially or absolutely non aquatic I dunno but its another good candidate for ripariums (wet roots, dry upper parts). If you have a Hang on Back (HOB) filter you can rip the top off, move sponge/foam media (if you have it) to the top and cut a slit to put the roots and a little bit of stem in. It can also just be kept as a regular house plant in soil as long as you don't let it dry out.

Another commonly mis-sold non aquatic plant is mondo grass, its a marginal/mash one (like the aluminum plant) can have wet roots but not wet leaves.
[You can view this link for more info]

Photos of my plants (aluminum plant and purple waffle): have not added the purple waffle to the riparium baskets yet in my set up, but I'm re-doing the tank soon so it should be in this weekend. BTW: that's pothos by the purple waffle and aluminum plant, it also loves wet roots and it more tolerant to wet stem and leaves.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I would definitely say buy them from someone here if you can. It's almost always cheaper than in store, you know it's aquatic, and you can get some awesome plants that your local stores may not carry.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Could Diifa not be a Alternanthera reineckii 'Purple'? Whoops, just gogoled it and no. :/ My bad, i was eyeing the Alternanthera up in my LFS today.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol @BettaMummy, as you found out, unfortunately no. I have Alternan. Reineckii red and purple, they are much smaller plants with thinner leaves as I'm sure you saw on google ^_^


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Yah, I returned the "non-plants" to the petstore, got a replacement, and the petstore guy gave me 7 plants instead of 3! (nice guy)
I have 3 Amazon Swords, 2 anacharis, a tiny bit of duckweed, a grassy ribbon-like plant I don't remember the name of (but I know what it is) and then a plant that looks like a water plant, but I don't know what it is! It's with Dolphin, so will one of you look in the "Dolphin's plants!" album to see what it is, please? It's name is Experientow.

Edit: I think I will maybe get plants on here from now on... just to be safe


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You're newest unknown looks like Alternanthera Reineckii "Purple". This plant is very finicky and is a slow grower needing at least medium lighting and good ferts from my experience with it.

The grassy ribbon plant, it's not Mondo Grass is it.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

pretty soon we'll hear from MiriamandMoonlight that the "tiny bit of duckweed" has exploded into a massive, tank swallowing amount of duckweed.  
Ohhhhhhh 3 amazon swords! Wicked! I have a friend with a sword that started out wee tiny and it is now huge! I can't wait to see if mine gets that big!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yep. That's how mine started.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Yah, well I hope the amazon swords get that big! 
But I don't hope that I get duckweed overload :O Well,
I've done some research on duckweed after you said that; true 
I just hope I can keep it under my wachful eye so I can weed it out...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

it quadruples overnight lol I net gobs full out weekly XD


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

OH, NOOO! Just kidding. It'll be nice for the fish to have a place under duckweed to hide!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

aselvarial said:


> pretty soon we'll hear from MiriamandMoonlight that the "tiny bit of duckweed" has exploded into a massive, tank swallowing amount of duckweed.
> Ohhhhhhh 3 amazon swords! Wicked! I have a friend with a sword that started out wee tiny and it is now huge! I can't wait to see if mine gets that big!


HEHEHEHEHE.:lol: <Terri rolling on the floor laughing>. Been there done that, ......and still doing that. I love my duckweed tho. And my mystery snails eat the stuff, so I have it kept under control somewhat.


----------

